# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  معلمون ومعلمات: تقديم الإجازة إنصاف لنا وتقدير لجهودنا

## هدى كتوعه

حاز قرار وزارة التربية والتعليم الصادر اليوم، والذي نص فيه على تقديم إجازة معلمات رياض الأطفال ومعلمي ومعلمات المرحلة الابتدائية بما فيهم الهيئتان التعليمية والإدارية على رضا المعلمين والمعلمات.وأكدوا لـ”المواطن” أن هذا القرار يعد منصفاً لهم وكان من المفترض ألا يلغى من الأساس كونهم قاموا في بداية العام الدراسي بتدريسهم على أن يمنحوا تلك الحوافز نظير جهدهم الذي لا يقارن بغيرهم من معلمي المراحل الأخرى.وبينوا أن الوزارة كانت عند حسن ظنهم في تدارك تقديم إجازتهم كون أعمالهم تنتهي بمجرد تسليم النتائج لطلابهم، مطالبين بأن يتم أخذ ذلك في الحسبان عند وضع التقويم الدراسي للأعوام القادمة.وأتى القرار في أعقاب ما نشرته “المواطن”- في وقت سابق- تناولت فيه ملف إلغاء حوافز معلمي الأولية، الذي أكد المعلمون والمعلمات في الصفوف الأولية أنه سيكون لقرارهم بإلغائها تبعات أخرى خصوصاً على من يعملون خارج مقر إقامتهم الدائمة.وطالب معلمو ومعلمات الصفوف الأولية- في حينه- بتدخل الوزارة وحل تلك المعضلة- حسب وصفهم- كون إلغائها يتسبب في إجبارهم على العمل في ظل عدم وجود الطلاب، في حين أن أعمالهم مرتبطة بوجود الطلاب الذين تبدأ إجازتهم في منتصف الشهر الجاري، بينما تبدأ إجازة المعلمين في 17/ 8/ 1434هـ، مما يعني أنهم سيقومون بالتوقيع فقط دون أي فائدة تذكر.من جهته، عبر عدد من المعلمين والمعلمات عن شكرهم لـ”المواطن” على اهتمامها وحرصها على إيصال صوتهم للمسؤولين وتلمس معاناتهم واحتياجاتهم 
المصدر: صحيفة المواطن

----------

